# Woman forced into sex with son



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted.



> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. - Two teenagers were accused of gang raping a woman and forcing her 12-year-old son to join in the attack, then beating him and pouring cleaning solution into his eyes.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> ...





Oh GOD! What is wrong with people.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2007)

My god....I hate people so much...


----------



## B (Jul 7, 2007)

Terrible....          :|


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 7, 2007)

Sick. Just.....sick.


----------



## Altron (Jul 7, 2007)

This is so sick, i really want to take an AK-74 and put a bullet in each of those bastards heads. I swear this is so barbaric, they all deserve to die, or get deported to China. I say we have China kill torture and kill them for us especially since they are more brutal with crime. I hope those people either get killed or get the death penalty. God humanity is dying and going down the toilet. If i ever see them on my streets i will not hesitate to kill them on site.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 7, 2007)

Incestastic


----------



## Goom (Jul 7, 2007)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF is alll i can say seriously like some peopl need to have a leash on attached to the police station.


----------



## muishot (Jul 7, 2007)

Life sentence without parole for all 10 offenders is all I want to say.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 7, 2007)

All of the offenders, even the teens, deserve to die.  Truth be told, I think even death would be too good for them.


----------



## Circe (Jul 7, 2007)

What in God's Earth is this?


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm still trippin over this bullshit.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jul 7, 2007)

I think...this is the first time I've ever wanted to kill someone. I think death is way to good for them, I'd say torture them the EXACT same way they did to the mother and son. They have no f-ing idea how thats going to scar them for the rest of their lives, if I knew any of them I would of taken care of it my self. These people make me absolutly SICK!!


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2007)

wtH?!

omG!

ewww....

teenagers this dayz.... tsktsk


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy crap, and the two people charged were only 14 and 16? And man, that son must be messed up for life now.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 7, 2007)

Those little bastards won't think it's so funny when Bubba makes them his bitch.


----------



## mocaxbeans (Jul 7, 2007)

Si-----gh. What is wrong w/ people these days? That is so messed up.
I feels sorry for the momma.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 7, 2007)

Every day I read stories like this posted here is another day I want to put a bullet in Satan's head. God help their family pull back together after the incident. What has this world come to?


----------



## Ember* (Jul 7, 2007)

Lord have mercy, that's awful


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 7, 2007)

omg, what is this world coming to.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 7, 2007)

They say things used to be worse...(just imagine people in the Dark Ages, Rome,  etc)

Says a lot about what a shitty race we can be...


----------



## raibbhani (Jul 7, 2007)

Some people are so dirty. This takes it to another level of "dirty".


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 7, 2007)

Words cannot possibly begin to convey the shit I would put every one of those bastards through. If you ask me, both of the kids who were caught should be sent to a place where they receive the exact same treatment. To go into an innocent person's house, and force people to do that for their own entertainment. I'd give each and every one of those sacks of shit life in prison, and I'd make sure they suffered, every single day. 

This makes me *SICK!*


----------



## Tokokage (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy crap, those people are fucked up. I didn't think humans could be *that* horrible but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Xue (Jul 7, 2007)

That is just plain wrong. They deserve to burn. Period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2007)

Fuckers should die.

Oh well, I highly doubt anyone so evil will ever find redemption and will probably go to hell anyways.

*This is the first post tonight I wont try to be stupid or funny*

Question,

"Raped and sodomized".....does sodomized mean anally raped here? For some reason, I often see it as being used for normal rape, but sometimes in the other way. (oy, that wasn't easy to type)


----------



## pajamas (Jul 7, 2007)

I can't even think of the words to how sick this shit is.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope they don't get the death penalty.




So they can be raped themselves for the rest of their life in jail and be "Buba's bitch". (If you're wondering, when I think about jail buttsecks' rapists, I imagine a big black guy named Buba. Not to racist or anything. That's how I imagine it. )


----------



## The Juggernaut (Jul 7, 2007)

fuckin people like that they really make me hate society, hopefully they get life in prison so that every day bubba and his pals can let them know what it feels like to be sodomized and used.


----------



## Yōkai (Jul 7, 2007)

eww, this is sick ..even for me


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't understand these people and torturing others...how is that even ENTERTAINING???


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 7, 2007)

What the fuck is going on again ? The world's losing it...


----------



## JayG (Jul 7, 2007)

Was just about to post this topic also when I saw it. Some sick teens nowadays. Makes me really question whether I should have kids or not.

This is one of the few times when I think screw justice, it's time for "an eye for an eye".


----------



## Casyle (Jul 7, 2007)

I was scrolling down the NF Cafe page, went past this link, did a double-take, then tried to keep from gagging.

Gotta say, I find it more than a little disgusting that the son went through with it.  Nobody can *force* you to have sex with someone.  

I don't care if they had a morganti blade poised at my body, ready to destroy my soul, I wouldn't go through with such a thing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

To be honest with myself and everyone, i dont really care what happened to this guy.. or his family, its not that disturbing, atleast to me. Much worse things could have been done

But one thing, it seems 2/3 of the people posting in here are being hypocrites. These guys did what they did, and you're calling them barbarians and what not, but then proceeding to say you'd kill them on site if you saw them, or give them torture every day for the rest of their life.. even worse, if you're a christian or whatever, what happened to the treat people how you want to be treated?


----------



## Gamble (Jul 7, 2007)

Feel sorry for both of them, but I have an extra sympathy going out to the mom. She must feel awful what's happened to her son, and what she is going to have to do to make things right again.


----------



## Cecil (Jul 7, 2007)

Lord, I ask that you help this family pull back together and get back to their normal lives.


----------



## Maquaii-Mee (Jul 7, 2007)

I personally think that no one should get death penalty, because thats an easy way out. life sentence is better in my oppinion. 
i wish there was a way to make them feel exactly like their victims did and how they feel now, that would be the best punishment. tho i don't think that is possible. and i don't mean the same thing should be done to them, but somehow make them feel "in their head" what they felt...


why do we kill people who kill people to show people killing is wrong


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Honestly, if you guys are gonna ramble on about what punishment to give.. the best punishment is always mental, not physical.


----------



## Purple haze (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> But one thing, it seems 2/3 of the people posting in here are being hypocrites. These guys did what they did, and you're calling them barbarians and what not, but then proceeding to say you'd kill them on site if you saw them, or give them torture every day for the rest of their life.. even worse, if you're a christian or whatever, what happened to the treat people how you want to be treated?



My guess is that most posters post with little to no feeling or thought. They'll post the generic lines like "I've lost faith in humanity" and "The world is going downhill from here"


----------



## Takuto (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats just sick, they should all be put in jail for life, hope they catch the other 8 and get them all in jail too for life.

Feel sorry for the mom and son and what they went through, hope they get good counsling.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 7, 2007)

He's probably going to have to live with his Aunt of something afterwards.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont understand why did they do this? do they have to show how "cool" they where? didnt they get enough love as a child? I feel for the victims, thats something they never should have been forced to do, its just to wrong and even those boys who did it should have known that, I think they are seriously mentaly ill all of them.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 7, 2007)

I believe we apply guillotine to crotch, then proceed with normal legal procedures.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> To be honest with myself and everyone, i dont really care what happened to this guy.. or his family, its not that disturbing, atleast to me. Much worse things could have been done
> 
> But one thing, it seems 2/3 of the people posting in here are being hypocrites. These guys did what they did, and you're calling them barbarians and what not, but then proceeding to say you'd kill them on site if you saw them, or give them torture every day for the rest of their life.. even worse, if you're a christian or whatever, what happened to the treat people how you want to be treated?




So you want us to love and be friendly against these kind of people?


They are animals and should be slaughtered


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> My guess is that most posters post with little to no feeling or thought. They'll post the generic lines like "I've lost faith in humanity" and "The world is going downhill from here"



Indeed, can't wait for someone ignorant to come in and flame me either.


----------



## Maquaii-Mee (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So you want us to love and be friendly against these kind of people?
> 
> 
> They are animals and should be slaughtered



i don't think thats what he/she is saying.
i said in my post  "why do we kill people who kill people to show people killing is wrong" if you look at it that way then if we do those things to them then we are just as bad.
just how i see it.


----------



## PhantomPunk (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy shit. Why the hell did the son go through with it, id rather have died. Either way thats some fucked up stuff.


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So you want us to love and be friendly against these kind of people?
> 
> 
> They are animals and should be slaughtered



I never said that we should be friendly against them. Infact, I think they should be punished somewhat. I'm just saying a bunch of people here are being hypocritcal saying they're barbiarians/whatever word you wish to use, but then say they should do exactly what the criminals did right back at them. Doing that makes you as bad as them, i wouldnt give two sh*ts if it made me bad or not, just pointing out the hypocritical-ness (if thats even a word).

And to be logical or whatever, humans are a type of animal.. so you're an animal too, moo?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 7, 2007)

This is sick.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats fuckin sick.


----------



## Maquaii-Mee (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> Indeed, can't wait for someone ignorant to come in and flame me either.


I don't think everyone is as ignorant as you might think, i guess they are really really angry that something as horrible like this could be done by someone. And i guess everyone knows what happens when people get angry eh? =)


----------



## .Arty ♥ (Jul 7, 2007)

That's...sick.


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Maquaii-Mee said:


> I don't think everyone is as ignorant as you might think, i guess they are really really angry that something as horrible like this could be done by someone. And i guess everyone knows what happens when people get angry eh? =)



I wasnt targetting people that where already here.. i was just saying, someone ignorant would probably come in and flame me when they got no f*ckin clue what they're on about


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> I never said that we should be friendly against them. Infact, I think they should be punished somewhat. I'm just saying a bunch of people here are being hypocritcal saying they're barbiarians/whatever word you wish to use, but then say they should do exactly what the criminals did right back at them. Doing that makes you as bad as them, i wouldnt give two sh*ts if it made me bad or not, just pointing out the hypocritical-ness (if thats even a word).
> 
> And to be logical or whatever, humans are a type of animal.. so you're an animal too, moo?



They DESERVE to die, other people that havent done anything don't

Tell me what can these stupid fucktards contribute to our society?

Nothing, just use our well earned money to support their lives.

and why the hell do you have hitlers sign in your sig? O_o


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats horrible.....

Although I guess now kids have an excuse to call him a friend....


----------



## Chiyo (Jul 7, 2007)

That's awful... It really is... I can't believe some people would do something like that!


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 7, 2007)

Why do we need human beings like that roaming around?

I hate the death penalty and am very much a wishy-washy liberal, but... if they were to accidentally-on-purpose fall into a tank of piranha fish who have a special fondness for eating the genitalia first, I don't think many people would be too concerned.


----------



## Maquaii-Mee (Jul 7, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Why do we need human beings like that roaming around?
> 
> I hate the death penalty and am very much a wishy-washy liberal, but... if they were to accidentally-on-purpose fall into a tank of piranha fish who have a special fondness for eating the genitalia first, I don't think many people would be too concerned.



thehehe, that made me giggle.. =P i don't want to be them if that happened 



			
				Cax said:
			
		

> I wasnt targetting people that where already here.. i was just saying, someone ignorant would probably come in and flame me when they got no f*ckin clue what they're on about


ah.. i'm sorry.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 7, 2007)

Go one further, appoint a special death penalty judge who decides all cases in which the death penalty is requested or an extreme case.

The judge must be a former man who won at least over 9000 internets.

He will decide and give out punishments, to the joy of all.


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They DESERVE to die, other people that havent done anything don't
> 
> Tell me what can these stupid fucktards contribute to our society?
> 
> ...



Why are you talking to me as if i just said they shouldnt die?

And its called a Swastika.. I have it there because i want to, is there a problem with that


----------



## Blix (Jul 7, 2007)

ewww....thats gross.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 7, 2007)

Death is too good for them. Give them all life without parole. They'll be someone's 'itch in no time.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 7, 2007)

Dam, the rapers really should die, they lost their right to live.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 7, 2007)

wtf those people are really messed up........


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2007)

sick Dude, Sick


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 7, 2007)

This is twisted on so many levels. What could possibly motivate people to do such a thing?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 7, 2007)

oh shit I live in florida


----------



## Totitos (Jul 7, 2007)

People this days are insane.


----------



## illyana (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh my...
I feel bad for the mother and son.
That's just sick.


----------



## fghj (Jul 7, 2007)

What we were after now was the old surprise visit. That was a real kick and good for laughs and lashings of the old ultraviolence.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 7, 2007)

The thing is that things in the world aren't getting worse, just information is getting much easier to get which means things like this which you may never have heard of before now are easy to hear about.

Humanity has always been as sick and depraved as this shit.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> Why are you talking to me as if i just said they shouldnt die?
> 
> And its called a Swastika.. I have it there because i want to, is there a problem with that



well obviously there is... You know if i was jewish i wouldn't be very please to see that...
I don't know if you want the Swastika Oriental (hindu, etc.) or the nazi one, but that pic clearly is the nazi one so most people who know a litle about history and 2nd world war won't like it, unless of course they follow those beliefs which in my opinion are one more thing wrong on some people minds...

back on topic, obviously what they've done is SICK SICK SICK. The death penalty is that debatable topic... for me some "people" simply don't deserve to live, i prefer to consider them they're animals and for me to be against their death i would have to be against the killing of animals... But i'll say this There are Cases and Cases... For example a arabe (may not be the best word) terrorist he may deserve to die but for me you don't kill him because he'll became a martyr for it's cause, yeah life is unfair but this is the truth of this world...
Life in jail is a good way to make people pay for their crimes but how really punished are they? is it enough for their crimes? these are questions that are not easly answered and it's impossible for all people to have the same opinion...

i've write long enough if i remember anything more i'll post...


----------



## kulgan18 (Jul 7, 2007)

This kind of thing happens all the time in places you've never heard of...


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 7, 2007)

Time to beat the shit out of those kids. Make them rape each other in the ass.


----------



## Aiee! (Jul 7, 2007)

It must really suck to have to have sex with your mom.

Well, this is just another reason why I truly hate people.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 7, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> This kind of thing happens all the time in places you've never heard of...



True... but sometimes it's easier to live prettending they don't happen, i mean you were never told they happen...
but it's also true those place we never heard of before aren't suposed to be the greatest nation in the world, most developed, or so they like call themselves...


----------



## Gator (Jul 7, 2007)

wtf, thats fuckin grose


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jul 7, 2007)

They should be given life sentences in the dirtiest prison possible


----------



## Zephos (Jul 7, 2007)

Cax said:


> To be honest with myself and everyone, i dont really care what happened to this guy.. or his family, its not that disturbing, atleast to me. Much worse things could have been done



Which is completely beside the fucking point.
What, does it have to disturb you to register on your "give a shit meter"?
Grow up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2007)

This is beyond horrible. Im not sure if theres even a word to describe what this is. I hope those kids get life without parole. And none of you better give that bullshit about them being only 14 and 16, so they didnt know better. People underestimate the knowledge of children these days. I knew by the time i was 8, to never ever do some shit like this.


----------



## Lullebulle (Jul 7, 2007)

This is one of the most horrible things that I have ever heard of... I hope that they all get punished as severely as possible, and that the victims get all the help they can get


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy fuck...


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 7, 2007)

The world is sure a sick place.


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Jul 7, 2007)

Only in America. Do people have nothing better to do? Like I dunno maybe get a job and support a family? But go around assulting people like that? What is wrong with you people? Its worse than the vampire culture you guys have down there. Shit and where are all the fucking zombies?


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 7, 2007)

Do we really need to know about shit like this?

Birkenau would be a good place for these delinquents


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 7, 2007)

God that is sickening


----------



## ssj3klash (Jul 7, 2007)

All I can say is that this world is on a slow boat to hades.


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 7, 2007)

What is the human race turning into that people will do this type of thing? Really...This is disgusting.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 7, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> All of the offenders, even the teens, deserve to die.  Truth be told, I think even death would be too good for them.



 Why wish more pain and death when they can be reformed? Someone just needs to teach them that hate and aggression are false. Isn't it better to teach someone than to condemn them?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd have those sick fucks brutally tortured every single day. It would be my goal to break them until they beg for absolution, but that release would never come, and their existence would consist of a never ending cycle of suffering and despair. Unfortunately, no government in a modern country has enough balls to give such scum what they deserve. 

As for the world getting worse, that's not true. Modern life is far better than it was in ancient or medieval times. Atrocities like this were just a part of everday life; they still are in some countries. Rape, mollestation, torture, and murder are common in lawless areas. Be thankful that you live in the twenty-first century and hopefully in a law abiding state.


----------



## Cair (Jul 7, 2007)

O.o The bastards!

It just shows how shitty this world has become.



Trick Shot said:


> I'd have those sick fucks brutally tortured every single day. It would be my goal to break them until they beg for absolution, but that release would never come, and their existence would consist of a never ending cycle of suffering and despair. Unfortunately, no government in a modern country has enough balls to give such scum what they deserve.
> 
> As for the world getting worse, that's not true. Modern life is far better than it was in ancient or medieval times. Atrocities like this were just a part of everday life; they still are in some countries. Rape, mollestation, torture, and murder are common in lawless areas. Be thankful that you live in the twenty-first century and hopefully in a law abiding state.



I agree.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 7, 2007)

Eeewww.
Creepy, that's all I can say.


----------



## kashikun (Jul 7, 2007)

WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Saria19 (Jul 7, 2007)

THESE PEOPLE ARE SICK BEYOND BELIEF!! Who in their right minds would ever do such a horrible thing? That mother and child probably won't be able to ever look at each other again. The child was lucky to not be blinded though.


----------



## chubby (Jul 8, 2007)

That's seriously fucked up. The relationship between that mother and son is going to be permanently fucked up. Very sad to hear news like this.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> *Only in America.* Do people have nothing better to do? Like I dunno maybe get a job and support a family? But go around assulting people like that? What is wrong with you people? Its worse than the vampire culture you guys have down there. Shit and where are all the fucking zombies?



Yes, because this type of thing only happens in America right?

Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

Ugh! >_<!!!!!


----------



## navyfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow...just what the hell is this world coming to. Raping a woman is bad enough, but to have her own son have sex with her after? I can't think of a word to describe it...


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jul 8, 2007)

Um... dam! That was some nasty business they were pulling. Why put such sadistic harm on those innocent people? If they wanted satisfaction in life then they should've found something legal and sane.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 8, 2007)

They should be tortured and forced to rape each other, that will make them see how bad it is. They are really sick.


----------



## Rashman (Jul 8, 2007)

Heh! unbelievable.......


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

Those guys are in my deathnote now....


----------



## Kabuto (Jul 8, 2007)

Umm. The police should cut their penis. and then forced them to raped each other for 24-hours non-stop in front of others jail mates.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 8, 2007)

Tsunata said:


> What is the human race turning into that people will do this type of thing? Really...This is disgusting.



The human race isn't turning into anything.  This sort of stuff has been happening since the dawn of mankind.  It is just that now information is so easily spread that you hear about it where as previously you wouldn't have ever heard of it.

That's right, humanity has always been fucked.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Enclave *
> 
> That's right, humanity has always been fucked.



In a way...I totally and completely agree. This....is SO wrong and sick. I bet that the teenagers were in an asylum before. I've already seen too many articles of someone raping someone, someone killing someone, ect. But this.....well, it isn't the most sickest thing I've read, but it's really close.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Yes, because this type of thing only happens in America right?
> 
> Ignorance is bliss...



Nevermind him. He's an fucking idiot if he thinks this kind of thing only happens in America.


----------



## Nunally (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm disgusted I've maintained a straight face.

No, really.


----------



## Kin (Jul 8, 2007)

That's just sick. People like that have some serious problems.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 9, 2007)

This is messed up beyond belief. This deserves fucking life in prison if not death for torturing these too people like that.


----------



## Fojos (Jul 9, 2007)

thedisturbedone said:


> I think...this is the first time I've ever wanted to kill someone. I think death is way to good for them, I'd say torture them the EXACT same way they did to the mother and son.



Just throw them into prison and say what they did and they'll be ass raped every single day for the rest of their lives.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jul 9, 2007)

These men deserve a fate worse than death. They need to be forced to have sex with each other, while they are being tortured at the same time. 

An eye for any eye.



Pilaf said:


> Why wish more pain and death when they can be reformed? Someone just needs to teach them that hate and aggression are false. Isn't it better to teach someone than to condemn them?



Fuck that.

Humans as corrupt and evil as those boys deserve a life of misery and suffering. After they do something like that, you want to do what? Teach them? For fucking what? Their lives are forfeit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2007)

Im at lost for words...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 9, 2007)

thats disgusting, that takes the cake...
i could never imagine that shit happening, but this is a ruthless world we're living in.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 9, 2007)

those kids watch too much bible black.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 9, 2007)

and I thought my generation was fucked up. This one coming up is on an whole other level of insanity.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 9, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Yes, because this type of thing only happens in America right?
> 
> Ignorance is bliss...



ummm.. think about 3rd world countries, the sick perverted things that i could never think of...,


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to hand all the perps to Al-Qaida and say, "Here, some practice dummies for your torture class! Oh and by the way, they raped a muslim woman, defiled the Koran and cursed Mohammed!"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2007)

Enclave said:


> The human race isn't turning into anything.  This sort of stuff has been happening since the dawn of mankind.  It is just that now information is so easily spread that you hear about it where as previously you wouldn't have ever heard of it.
> 
> That's right, humanity has always been fucked.



Agreed.  I've heard things on the internet that are just as bad as this.  Humans are animals, and some tend to go with their more "primal" needs.  

That being said, just put the fuckers in jail.  I'm sure their inmates will treat them accordingly.


----------



## TheSilentype (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow thats pretty disgusting, that will prolly ruin the kids relationship with his mother


----------



## buff cat (Jul 9, 2007)

What the fucking fuck. fuckity
I'm gonna give them tickle torture, Oh god.
(it said something about a condom.  does that mean they used one? if so, that at least, is good)
but seriously. the son was what, twelve?  Then his mom was probably the first person he had sex with, that is horrible.  Those fuckers, I hope they get life in prison, then they'll get raped.  maybe their moms will come, and they'll be forced to have sex with them.  their moms are probably to blame in the first place.


----------



## Saosin (Jul 9, 2007)

What the fuck? That's just sick. :|


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 9, 2007)

This is sick and disgusting. Some people are insane!


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jul 9, 2007)

Man, I hate some people now. Fucking sick indeed


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 9, 2007)

Ugh, people can disgust me with their terrible minds...


----------



## Aa2on (Jul 9, 2007)

crazy ass world aint it...disgusting ass people...i hope those two guys who got arrested get plunged in the butt foe realz


----------



## Believe It! (Jul 9, 2007)

The perps.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 10, 2007)

christ, the kid was forcedly beaten to rape his mom then had cleaning solutions poured on his eyes, my god, i hope those teenagers rot in a prison where the inmates will beat them and sodomized them...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 10, 2007)

Those filthy bastards will get what's comin' to them for sure once they have been put behind bars. I hope that the inmates brutalize them and ass-punk 'em until their assholes are lacerated. I'd rather give these deranged dickheads a slow and painful death rather than have 'em sit on the electric chair.


----------



## Penance (Jul 10, 2007)

What kinds of people are on this plannet?


----------



## Goom (Jul 10, 2007)

why you all so surprised... this happened all the time in those medieval "fairytale" places kids dream about.  Life is better now where theres only a few accounts of this reported every few months.  Not counting the unreported ones.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 10, 2007)

wow, that's just utterly disgusting. what was the motive? if any... these people need to die.


----------



## isanon (Jul 10, 2007)

thats some nasty shit there


----------



## xpeed (Jul 10, 2007)

This is why I have a MP5 in my closet.


----------



## sel (Jul 10, 2007)

for christs sake, this is even worse than Clockwork Orange T__T


----------



## asch (Jul 10, 2007)

Sick (no comment beside that)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

Believe It! said:


> The perps.



Should of figured


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 10, 2007)

> then forced her son to participate in the assault at gunpoint, making him have sex with his mother in front of them.
> 
> The boy was then beaten and had numerous household cleaning liquids poured into his eyes, according to the police report.



Un-fucking-believable! Why would anyone do such a thing to a poor guy and his mother?


----------



## gohan-sempai (Jul 10, 2007)

michael jackson should molest those bastards on a camera, then put it on the internet for everyone to see. i think thats a fair punishment


----------



## gabha (Jul 10, 2007)

This is probably the most shocking story I've read on these forums.


----------



## lo-blo (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't even describe how disgusting this is.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jul 11, 2007)

thats disgusting thats the second time i heard a story like that


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

This is like the 8th time i heard one like that >_>


----------



## Freiza (Jul 11, 2007)

What in the world of hell is going on? why would they do this? oh God that kid... that poor kid


----------



## Nia (Jul 11, 2007)

That's just disgusting, they should all just get executed medieval-style >_> BRING ON THE GUILLOTINES!

And ppl wonder why I hate the human race sometimes...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2007)

*Prosecutor wants teens charged as adults in West Palm gang rape*

I think they need to be charged as adults before all your suggested forms of torture can even be considered. And it looks like the prosecutor wants to do just that....xDD


_Therahedwig_


----------



## JayG (Jul 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think they need to be charged as adults before all your suggested forms of torture can even be considered. And it looks like the prosecutor wants to do just that....xDD
> 
> 
> Link removed



I think they should be given a choice:

1) Be tried as adults 

or

2) Be tried as teenagers with a sentence of being jailed in a room with 10 pedophiles (for each teen).


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 14, 2007)

well simple jail time would be too easy.They should have both hand cut off.simple as that.or tongue cut and one hand.many ways.


----------



## Kage (Jul 15, 2007)

...
...
damn. just damn.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 15, 2007)

I am in a loss for words...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jul 15, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Should of figured



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

*third teenager kept in detention for palm beach gang rape case*



> Third teenager kept in detention in West Palm Beach gang rape case
> 
> House arrest denied for boy who says he is innocent
> 
> ...





He says he innocent and never been to the apartment and yet his fingerprints is all over the place 

The messed part is that their could be as many as 10 participants in this crime which mean it might be awhile before they get all the perpetrators >_<




> On Thursday, the teen grinned at reporters as he was being led out of the West Palm Beach Police Departmen



That just screams innocence


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jul 15, 2007)

*This is exactly what I mean....*

This is exactly what I mean when I call Humans "Vile Creatures". People these days are sooooo Sexually desperate and they want to steal and rape. I think some people should go to Walmart so then when they get there I can break their damn ankle!!!


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jul 15, 2007)

.........this is the most disgusting thing I've _ever_ read in my entire life..........


----------



## dilbot (Jul 15, 2007)

since im catholic........even though i shouldn't be praising the devil:

DEVIL DO UR WORST TO THEM!!!!!!!!!!!

CALL ME SATANIC FATHER METCALF! i don't care they deserve it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

I bet they blame it on Video games...

These are the kind of people who go to Hell for sure.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 16, 2007)

Something like this could only happen in the USA


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jul 16, 2007)

Usually, I make a tasteless joke at this, but I can't think of a good one at the moment. I'm gonna go with Bill O'Reilly on this one and say they enjoyed it.


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jul 17, 2007)

sounds like it'd make a great movie


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jul 17, 2007)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> sounds like it'd make a great movie



lol                     pwned


----------



## The Dreaming (Jul 18, 2007)

That's horrible. How could someone even think of doing something like that?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah fuck, sick much?


----------



## lumos08 (Jul 19, 2007)

JayG said:


> I think they should be given a choice:
> 
> 1) Be tried as adults
> 
> ...



lets go with the second one. then the first one, then the second one again.


----------



## Fai (Jul 19, 2007)

That's sick.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 20, 2007)

Man those kids are certified idiots. they're going to go to jail for a long time.......long time. Those are alot of charges, and when they get the 17 year old...yeah he's fucked.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 20, 2007)

For two kids to even _think_ of doing something that terrible is just..wow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2007)

3 of the teens charged int he case have appeared for court proceedings.



The area is crime infested and impoverished and even though many family and friends warned the mother not to move there she decided to go because the lack of money (disabled due to a work related injury in '04). 

Seriously...this sucks to be coming over from another country just a few years ago and to be subjected to such an horrific and sickening event. *It seriously sucks because you leave Haiti to avoid being gang-raped and tortured.* It's understandable that will happen in a country that's in chaos and law enforcement is non-existent, but it's worse when it happens in a country like this...=/


----------



## jake102 (Jul 21, 2007)

People can be so incredibly stupid.. its not even funny.


----------



## Red (Jul 21, 2007)

you know what?

Fuck.

That child is going to be bloody scared. I was saw my moms undies in the washing machine, I couldn't look her in the ey for weeks, how is he gonna fucking cope?


----------



## Cirus (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is what I think we should do to the.

1.  Get all the countries together that want to kill Americans.
2.  Set up a policy that sends these people to the government officals of countries that want to kill and tourture Americans.
3.  Send them over to those countries and tells those countries to have fun with the new people.

 That would solve all the problems.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 22, 2007)

These sick bastards need to do life in prison, in the worst prison in the world.

People that do these things should all die.


----------



## MediaStar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats a damn shame...what is this world coming to. I feel so bad for the mother and son.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea that happened.
I can't even imagine the anger, frustration and emotional trauma that son could be feeling..


----------



## Arishem (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolution is too good for them. They should be tortured to the brink of death everyday for the rest of their natural lives. In the end, they will wish to be put out of their misery, but that release will never come. Sadly, no modern country has the balls to do such.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jul 22, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Absolution is too good for them. They should be tortured to the brink of death everyday for the rest of their natural lives. In the end, they will wish to be put out of their misery, but that release will never come. Sadly, no modern country has the balls to do such.



This is the attitude that makes the American justice system fail. Fail hard.


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

this shit isnt right
may becky have mercy on their souls


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 23, 2007)

death is to kind... send them all nto the island were they send terriorst... unimaganable pain and suffering


----------



## Denji (Jul 23, 2007)

My faith in humanity has dropped another 10 points. I'm speechless.


----------



## element_fighter (Jul 23, 2007)

bloody hell!  Thats just argh, why!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 23, 2007)

What idiots. Life in prison seems good.


----------



## mister_manji (Jul 24, 2007)

this is why we shoot gang members


----------



## Kakah (Jul 24, 2007)

that is seriously messed up


----------

